# Kiser Lake catfishing?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone regularly fish Kiser for Catfish? a friend used to jug fish it over 20 years ago, said it was really good back then but hasnt been there in a long time.


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Kiser lake is still loaded with catfish. So is St. Mary's, Indian, and CJ Brown. I have caught more and bigger catfish at CJ than Kiser, but I don't target catfish at Kiser. I am usually bluegill, crappie, or perch fishing there. It looks like you are from Dayton. Eastwood also has a healthy catfish population, mostly channels. A friend of mine did catch a 50# blue there about three years ago.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a buddy that loves to catfish kiser he says that he does pretty well the biggest he has pulled to my knowledge is 12lb but has had many in the 5-8 lb range


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMBOW said:


> Kiser lake is still loaded with catfish. So is St. Mary's, Indian, and CJ Brown. I have caught more and bigger catfish at CJ than Kiser, but I don't target catfish at Kiser. I am usually bluegill, crappie, or perch fishing there. It looks like you are from Dayton. Eastwood also has a healthy catfish population, mostly channels. A friend of mine did catch a 50# blue there about three years ago.


i am very familiar with eastwood and yes it does have a healthy catfish population, including flatheads. i know of some blues released into there back in the late 80's/early 90's from "pay-ponders", may be one of the fish your friend caught. 

was just curious about Kisers catfishing potential. been there a few times 'gill fishing, nice and quiet and while bank fishing you dont have to worry about boaters and the much hated "lake lice" (jet-skiers).


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Never gone up there for the cats, but usually catch em while fishing for the gills or the crappie. I usually go to indian arond mid may to mid june and kill em. Usually use blacktiger shrimp during that time then livers when the water warms up a bit more. Let me know if you want to go. Kisers just a little north of me and indian is about 30min or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to fish Kiser for cats quite a bit about 10 years ago. Much better luck from a boat than the bank. I only caught channels and yellow bellies and the occasional carp. Lots of 5-6lb channels and the occasional 8lber. They were the most beat up nasty looking cats I've ever seen. Torn fins, missing eyes, oversize heads, and missing wiskers. It was still fun and I had pretty good luck there fishing the edges of the pads with liver on a slip bobbber rig.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

TomC said:


> Never gone up there for the cats, but usually catch em while fishing for the gills or the crappie. I usually go to indian arond mid may to mid june and kill em. Usually use blacktiger shrimp during that time then livers when the water warms up a bit more. Let me know if you want to go. Kisers just a little north of me and indian is about 30min or so.


will do! now all we need is the ice to leave and it hit 70 degrees for a week


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget CJ. You can kill catfish from the bank there almost anywhere. I have caught blues, flatheads, and channel on the same night. I saw a thread elsewhere here talking about fishing at the north end after ice out for catfish when they are gorging on winter kill baitfish. I usually fish CJ for cats in the summer when my wife just wants to go out and sit on the boat. For numbers and action, you can't beat dip bait on a ring worm rig. I replace the treble hook with a circle hook so I can release all the fish. For bigger fish, I like cut bait, but usually throw out two or three different baits to see what they are hitting the best. I like to pull the boat up on the bank so I have a stationary setup for the rods. Using a circle hook, I stand my rods vertical (like surf fishin with a rod holder) so I don't have to tend them. The fish hook themselves. All I have to do is fight them and release them.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMBOW said:


> Don't forget CJ. You can kill catfish from the bank there almost anywhere. I have caught blues, flatheads, and channel on the same night. I saw a thread elsewhere here talking about fishing at the north end after ice out for catfish when they are gorging on winter kill baitfish. I usually fish CJ for cats in the summer when my wife just wants to go out and sit on the boat. For numbers and action, you can't beat dip bait on a ring worm rig. I replace the treble hook with a circle hook so I can release all the fish. For bigger fish, I like cut bait, but usually throw out two or three different baits to see what they are hitting the best. I like to pull the boat up on the bank so I have a stationary setup for the rods. Using a circle hook, I stand my rods vertical (like surf fishin with a rod holder) so I don't have to tend them. The fish hook themselves. All I have to do is fight them and release them.


CJ is a great lake for channels, couldnt agree more. however when it comes to CJ all i know is from boat fishing, do not know any good bank spots. now that the kid is getting bigger i am trying to add places to my "easy spot" bank fishing list.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

there is alot of yellow bellys at kiser


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

The understanding of Kiser's fish populations has changed a great deal in the past couple decades, particularly with respect to the catfishing.

Years ago the lake supported sustaining populations of channel cats, yellow bullheads, and what we called "marble cats". I suspect that the marble cats were either a brown/black bullhead hybrid, or simply black bullheads. I'll probably never know as that particular hybrid/species is rare to the point that I can't remember when I caught my last one. Compared to past success, the "trophy" yellow bullhead fishery that I once enjoyed is definately in a state of decline as well. It was never a question of "if" you could catch a 12 incher, but how many in one season. Somewhere I've got an old picture of my PB yellow belly (lol) that as I recall was over 15 inches and 2 1/2 pounds. Channel cats still offer an angling opportunity with a chance at large individuals. However, the population is artificial supported by odd year stockings of about 8000 advanced fingerlings (20 per acre). Natural reproduction is becoming increasingly rare. So...what we've got now is little more than an over-fished paylake.

The demise of Kiser catfishing isn't hard to explain. The state has ruined the habitat. Destroying most of the shoreline vegetation may help to line up more fishing license holders around the perimeter, but increased angling pressure can't be justified by the existing population structure. With the loss of trees (someone should be fired for cutting the willows at the East boathouse), cattails, water willow, and everything else that was growing, we lost shade, cover, and an element of the food chain. And, now we have increased erosion of the banks, none the least of which is the increased foot traffic. Speaking of siltation...the channelizing of several feeder creeks and springs was...errr...ignorant.

But, that isn't the state's greatest blunder. No, that one's reserved for the incompetent ranger from Indian lake who decided that success in improving habitat up there with the pad combine, would work down here. Funny how he couldn't even recognize the different species of pad fields he was looking to improve. This is a subject that I could much farther into depth on, but the long and short of it is that the combine is where we got the curly pond weed, and other noxious aquatic species as well. This is the very pond weed that now chokes most of the lake shallower than 6 feet, particularly during late June when the big cats move up to try and spawn. It is also during the catfish spawn that the state now sprays herbicide, to kill the pond weed they brought, depleting the shallows of oxygen as the crap dies and decays. 

Last factor is the management of the lake as a striper brood pond. The bio-mass has a carrying capacity that is now burdened by the introduction of 40,000 (100 per acre) striper annually. I can find no data as to how many of these fish are re-claimed by the state annually for their wiper production, but I do know they don't want you messing with them (evidenced by the 1 fish over 26" limit.) If you think Kiser is managed as a trophy striper fishery...yer smokin' something illegal. Since we know they can't get all of them back, and they want them to grow as big as possible without our predation, and they really have no natural predators...how many tons of fish have been added to the bio-mass, and what species are most likely to be impacted by it? Well, having repeatedly caught wiper-channel-striper-channel-wiper-striper-channel when I'm "on" 'em....I'm going to say catfish.

So...here's what we've got. A lake that no longer has suitable habitat for successful reproduction of catfish. The population must be artificially supported. A lake with increased angling pressure. Which is only going to get worse. And, through bio-engineering, a lake that has been introduced to another top end predator. One which out numbers the old 5 to 1.

How you did here 10 years ago is not relevant. Sure, you may see a report or two that proclaims the "excellent" catfishing at kiser. I still catch a few...even a big one once in awhile. But, understand where they're coming from. 8000 every other year that at best may have a 15% survival to a catchable size. That's 600 a year, or 1.5 fish per acre of surface water. You better hope they're concentrated and not spread out. Remember there's a 6 fish limit on channels at Kiser. That's rarely a problem.

If you've read this far, I'll throw you a bone. I don't need another PM from Rick about my failure to contribute a positive fishing report. The last 2 weeks of March (give or take a week) will provide you wth the best time to catch big channels here (everywhere, actually.) Cut shad is the only bait worth using. Some guys use the head, but I prefer a "steak" cut out of the back about the size of your thumbnail. Watch the weather. After a couple days of sun and some warming, keep your fingers crossed that a strong south wind will move through. 20-25 mile per hour isn't too much. The best day I ever had watching for this saw white caps on the lake. North side, in the bay, the more wind, the shallower they'll be. Don't try it with light tackle. It's a month away.

Beyond that, fish from a boat. Not many shoreline spots left that aren't choked once the pond weed starts cooking. Unless you want to sit on the dam with the rest of the cigar store indians. Thank goodness they mowed all that for the posers.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you wiperswiper for all the info on kiser....By the looks of the place I always wondered about bass there. It is a shame we have such idiots running the affairs of our natural resources. Thanks again...this is why I love this site....for the broad spectrum of knowledge from guys like you and your years of experience.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of good info. I'm trying to take the kids camping this weekend and do some canoe fishing. I usually go to Lake Hope, but was wanting to try something new. I like quiet, secluded, scenic places with easy fishing for the kids, but decent enough fishing for myself. Does Kiser really get this crowded, and will the pads and weeds cause more trouble with the kids than what it's worth? Thanks


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wiper's right,it does get alot of pressure.I've heard from more than enough folks complaining about the weeds n grass up there.How old are your lil ones,cause if they're still pretty young then I might take 'em elsewhere.I love the place but I've seen more than enough folks show up with kids & not stay all that long.There's good fishing there but you gotta get around all the other canoes & kayaks if out on the lake.The bank spots get crowed but there's some good ones to be had.If you go up good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

JoshGibson said:


> It is a shame we have such idiots running the affairs of our natural resources.


Walahhh!! I have thought this for the past 5 years or so. Im not allowed to say anything though or I get in trouble by the ODNR groupies


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

John the guy in charge of the lake now is more concerned with making things nice for the horse people who don't contribute anything to the lake. He could care least about fisherman, like taking out the trees by the marina. Just my 2cents.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, we went, it was crowded, it was weeded, and we didnt bother getting a boat. Kids were off and on with the fishing interest. All the "good" shore spots were taken. I fooled around with a few new lures while watching my daughter's bobber. At 1100 last night, I went alone once the family were asleep. The bank was still pretty crowded. I played around on the point by the beach with a spinner for 30 mins or so. Then I tried some chicken liver. Got a few hits right away, but my liver was thawed and they were getting freebies. A little after 12, all hits stopped. Packed it up and went to the tent.

The campground: I hated it. It wasn't my style or taste at all. Too cramped, everyone on top of one another. There are only 2 secluded spots. It's like camping at a city park. I know there are plenty of places like this, but they're not my style. Then there were the people. I heard one guy on the bank tell his 10ish daughter to "get the f*** away from me." There were a group of people in the back of the campground, where we were, that thought it was Spring Break Ohio or something. About 15 people, 2 tents, one site, six cars all in th grass. They blared their music, which I have never seen done at a state park, while playing cornhole. The ranger came by twice around dinner time and told them to turn it down, flirted with the girls for a second, then left. That was the last time I saw him. 

1AM, just got back from fishing, and these people are still going at it, no music but still as loud as they were during daylight. I laid in my tent listening to this for a bit, debating what to do. They must've run out of firewood because I saw a light and looked out to see them going through a neighboring campsite. Then they started breaking hammering branches against trees to break them into smaller pieces. This woke my son up and I had enough. I went out and told them it was bad enough they were keeping me up, but now they were waking up my kids, and I asked them to quiet down. They said ok, but as soon as I got back in my tent they started honking car horns, and woke up a baby in another site. I think this finally quieted them down. I never did see a ranger that whole night.

In the morning I passed by and saw that they had broken limbs off of trees for firewood. When they left later on, their fire was roaring. 

Needless to say, not a good experience on my end. All that aside, I think the kids had a good time. It does seem like a nice lake if you have a boat to get around in.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to read that your trip there didn't go that well.I've never camped there but I've been there enough to see that it could be pretty cramped if you was camping.Sounds like those people fall into the category of idiots.They're the kinds of people that always turn out to be a-holes.Atleast you made the effort to get the family out there & that's the most important thing.


----------

